
Making Vue 3 - boramalper
https://increment.com/frontend/making-vue-3/
======
KitDuncan
I used Vue 2 for my biggest project so far, but switched to Svelte and Sapper
for my current ones and I love it. Excited to give Vue 3 a spin though.

------
etiennead
Vue 3 is going to be awesome. The only thing missing with Vue is the lack of a
vue-native ecosystem.

~~~
kapilkaisare
Does Nativescript not come with Vue support?

~~~
bsaul
everytime i hear about nativescript i get back to their homepage and wonder
why it's not more popular. It seems to be working pretty much the same way as
react native, except with a more beginner-friendly documentation and
onboarding, and support all the major GUI frameworks.

What are the downsides that holds back on the adoption ?

~~~
qppo
Well for one, I've never heard of it until this thread so that might be an
issue.

That said, "doing something that other things do" is a really hard place to
be, doubly so with developer tools. A lot of time and money is invested in dev
environments for frameworks, and it's an uphill battle to adopt anything new
once you have your build/debug/profile/etc tooling off the ground. Even if
your solution is better.

And it doesn't appear to support desktop? That's really what would sway me to
use this.

Sidenote: holy shit, that playground workflow is impressive.

------
wenc
Wondering if anyone knows if Vue 3 will be backwards compat with Vue 2?

~~~
tazard
Mostly, not completely I believe

